# Is it worth studying an MBA in Singapore?



## Robert137

I read this interview by a Nanyang MBA student and got wondering why more people don't just apply to Chinese schools. What do you guys think?

businessbecause. com/business-school-news/ill-stand-out-from-the-crowd-says-nanyang-mba.htm


----------



## Hendri

*University*

Well it also depends with the cost you pay with that quality of education. I will suggest to look and research at the lecturer background before you enroll in the university. Please look for lecturer that has field background not just academic.


----------



## Krypton

Singapore is a great location for international students who want to build their careers in Asia. Nanyang Business School offers the best MBA programme in Singapore. 

The Financial Times business school rankings placed it at number 34 in the world. The programme is run over 16 months(although you can take an accelerated 10 month one) and offers global perspectives, with a focus in Asia. Students are very international and come from a diverse range of industries. Many of their students are attracted to study at Nanyang because of its great location and strong links with firms in Singapore, in the rest of Asia and beyond. Their admissions teams welcome people to call or write with questions about studying and living in Singapore.


----------



## ysayap

*It depends*

Taking an MBA would depend on the work that you do. You should think first before enrolling because it is quite expensive when taking an MBA.


----------



## ptrlee

Yes its worth to do MBA there. You will find high quality educational institutes there, affordable education and great job opportunities after completing MBA.


----------

